# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Estudios y Planificación >  Las constructoras reclaman 20.000 millones de euros al año para infraestructuras hidráulica

## Jonasino

> La patronal de grandes constructoras Seopan considera necesario elevar la inversión en obra pública, hasta situarla en unos 54.000 millones de euros anuales, pero no para construir más infraestructuras de transporte como aeropuertos, carreteras o líneas AVE, sino para atender al "déficit" que consideran acumula España en dotaciones sociales como son instalaciones de agua, colegios u hospitales.
> 
> "El déficit de inversión en España es terrible, se ha hecho muy bien en infraestructuras de transporte, pero estimamos un déficit de unos 300.000 millones de euros en otro tipo de instalaciones necesarias para la sociedad", indicó el presidente de Seopan, Julián Núñez, durante un foro sobre reindustrialización organizado por 'El Economista', KPMG y Ferrovial.
> 
> La patronal ve necesario atraer al capital privado para costear la inversión anual que se debe acometer para corregir estas deficiencias, mediante la articulación de un marco normativo "atractivo y seguro".
> 
>     Entre las carencias en materia de infraestructuras sociales que detecta Seopan, su presidente señaló a instalaciones de tratamiento y canalización de agua
> 
> "Sólo con un marco regulatorio adecuado España podrá atraer parte de los alrededor de 50.000 millones de dólares que los fondos de inversión de todo el mundo están dispuestos a invertir", aseguró Núñez, tras recordar que además la capacidad inversora del presupuesto público está acotada por el imperativo de cumplir con el objetivo de déficit.
> ...


Fuente: http://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana/...fraestructuras

----------

